# Tippets



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

So I was out for a little while today and I broke off my whole tippet. Unfortunately I don't have too many places near me that sell fly fishing gear, everything is at least a half hour drive from me and that's not very convenient. Can I use a light mono or flouro line as a tippet until I can get to a bait shop?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Believe it or not I go to Walmart every year and buy Stren Original in the pony spools that contain 110 yards...I use 2,4,6,8 pound test for tippet material and the rest of the Leader is made with Maxima Ultragreen.....tried all the other tippet material available and non have come close to the performance of Stren Original in Mono....it's softer and gives a good drift and presentation for not only dry flies but also nymphs...I used Ultragreen in the past but it's to stiff....

:B

http://troutfishingwooster.blogspot.com/


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep. Mono is mono. Fluoro is fluoro. Doesn't matter if it says Rio or Berkley, it'll work!! You still have leaders though? If not, you still can use any mono or fluorocarbon out there and make your own. Doesn't have to be a "fly fishing leader or tippet"

edit: Agree with HipWader. Sometimes, well a lot of times, I find myself using Seagar(or however you spell it) fluorocarbon line for my tippet. Just get a big spool and it'll last.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Now, this may be a total noob question (which I am), but are tippets and leaders two different things? In the past, I've just bought tapered leaders and tied my fly directly to it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm with HipWader on the clear blue Stren. Works great for me too. No need to get caught up in the "tippet" hype. I guess I look at it like "troutflies" as opposed to "bluegill flies"...bugs are bugs & fish don't care what bin they were in.
Mike


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Now, this may be a total noob question (which I am), but are tippets and leaders two different things? In the past, I've just bought tapered leaders and tied my fly directly to it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah. A leader is what you've been buying. A tippet is an extra piece of line(about 20in I guess, non-tapered) that you attach at the end of your leader. After changing flies your tippet will get shorter and shorter then you'll just have to replace the tippet instead of the entire leader. Tippet is optional, but it does save money since you're only replacing a little piece of line instead of the entire leader. 

So, since you broke off the whole leader then as others have said you can use whatever line you want to make a new one. You can taper it on your own which can get a little complicated to a noob or you can just use one piece of line. As long as it casts good and "turns over" good it doesn't matter.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Yesterday, when I realized I broke off the whole leader, I was quite discouraged. I was thinking I'd have to make the half hour trip to BPS or cabelas and spend money I shouldn't be spending. But, since I already have plenty of line on hand, I'll just use what I have. If I do decide to tapper my own leader, what knot is used to attach the lines, a double uni? For now though, I think I'll just throw on some 8 or 10# mono and attach some lighter line on the end for a tippet.

Thanks again.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

You know you can buy tapered leaders about anywhere that sells fishing gear. For leader to flyline you need a nail knot, leader to leader use a blood knot. To get the flies to turn over you will need a thick butt section (flyline end) for a 5wt I would use 20# maybe 15# and it needs to be around 3ft long. Then step down buy a couple of # sizes that are around 1ft to 1.5ft each. Once you are down to around 8#, then you can put of 3 to 6ft of tippet depending on your needs. That should get you fairly close to something that will work.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Double uni or blood knot, does it make a difference? The uni, I know very well. The blood knot is much harder to tie and doesn't seem all that different. Not to mention, I've only tied it successfully once.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Whatever you can tie better. I like the blood knot, but there's also another knot I use frequently called I think the albright knot? I'm probably off on the name but anyways there's a handful of line to line knots out there that work. Whatever you feel more comfortable with.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

fishinnick said:


> Whatever you can tie better. I like the blood knot, but there's also another knot I use frequently called I think the albright knot? I'm probably off on the name but anyways there's a handful of line to line knots out there that work. Whatever you feel more comfortable with.


That's kinda what I figured. I still tied up a tapered leader using all blood knots. I figure it never hurts to learn new things, so I just went at it. Now that I know how to tie up a tapered leader, I'm sure it will save me a little money not having to buy them. I always have mono on hand in different sizes for the rest of the fishing I do.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

For leader to leader to tippet, I use the blood knot...










It is a very small knot that doesn't make much splash or disturbance in the water, and has proven to be very strong.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Just to give you a break down of the typical leader and tippet material I use...for the Butt of the Leader I use Mason Hard Mono in the 20lb test which is .020m...this stuff is stiff and no memory...pull on it and it straightens right out...the rest of the leader goes like this...

20lb Mason Hard Mono.....Leader butt tied with a Nail Knot to the Fly line 36"

20lb Maxima Ultragreen 18"
15lb " " 10"
12lb " " 8"
10lb stren 8"
8lb stren 8"

Tippet selection...

6lb stren 24" = 3X
4lb stren 24" = 4X
2lb stren 24" = 5X

If I use a 5X tippet for very clear and low water which is typical in the summer....just add 8" of 6lb and 4lb stren....then 24" of 2lb test...

I use this typical set up for fishing flies in the #8, #10, #12, #14, and #16 hook...

Hasn't failed me yet....and if the water is super low I will also extend the tippet section to 36"....

:B

PS: Use the Blood Knot for tying all different materials and use a surgeons knot for the tippet...

For tying the fly to the tippet I use a simple improved clinch knot and also a duncan's loop or Uni-knot when fishing...just depends upon the river I am fishing....small fish = clinch knot....bigger fish = Duncan's loop or Uni-knot.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

That was a great explanation. I will definitely try that and like jmsteele I am pretty new to this and really getting into it. Thanks to all the fly lurkers out there for the advice!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

meathelmet said:


> That was a great explanation. I will definitely try that and like jmsteele I am pretty new to this and really getting into it. Thanks to all the fly lurkers out there for the advice!


We need to meet up soon, so I can get my first carp, or even trout from Olander on the yaks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I used to buy the tapered knotless leaders too but eventually I got into furled leaders using this video.






I love this method. I start off with 6 lb mono but unlike the video I fold over the leader not once but sometimes 3 ties to make a really stiff connection between the leader and the fly line. This has improved my cast immensely since the leader rolls out nice instead of collapsing due to lack of proper stiffness. It also makes an automatic loop for loop to loop connections between both the line and the tippet.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

HipWader said:


> Just to give you a break down of the typical leader and tippet material I use...for the Butt of the Leader I use Mason Hard Mono in the 20lb test which is .020m...this stuff is stiff and no memory...pull on it and it straightens right out...the rest of the leader goes like this...
> 
> 20lb Mason Hard Mono.....Leader butt tied with a Nail Knot to the Fly line 36"
> 
> ...


 Great info Hipwader -- Basically the same leader I am using. Occasionally I come off the Fly line with a ''little'' heavier mono up to {50lb test} on a 8 weight rod/line. {Kinda depends on what I'm trying to do} Only time I go to a knot-less tapered leader is in REAL weedy water or when the Cotton wood trees are in full bloom. 
Never used any Flouro but I am Gonna try a Furled leader someday soon, so thanks for the video AR


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Better yet the pond north of the Maumee between Jerome Road and 475. I accidentally caught 5 carp 5-8 lb range in 45 minutes.


----------

